# US Lawyer in Japan



## mattseaworth

I replied to a job posting for a job in Japan the other day and they seem interested. I am interested in living in Japan, but then I started thinking about pay. I have a house here, a family, and a job that pays quite a bit. I work for a big US law firm and am paid at the top of the market. Given the cost of living and the fact that I need to deal with a house here and there, I think that I need to ask for at least about 20,000,000 yen/year in order to make it work. Are Japanese law firms generous, or is that so far out of the ball park that there is no way that it would happen. Do you recommend asking about the salary range now, or should I wait until I have an offer?


----------



## Rube

It took me 2 seconds to google "Average income in Japan for lawyers," and found out they can make as little as about half of what you are talking about. Personally I don't think a lawyer who can't use the google is worth anything but that's just me.


----------



## mattseaworth

Rube said:


> It took me 2 seconds to google "Average income in Japan for lawyers," and found out they can make as little as about half of what you are talking about. Personally I don't think a lawyer who can't use the google is worth anything but that's just me.


I also googled it and found something about the average for Japanese lawyers, but I was asking about the range for US lawyers in Japan. I figured that someone here might have better info. Does living in Japan make you act like that?


----------



## Rube

No, people who can't google make me act that way. Depending on your age you're way over by as much as 40%. Something is wrong in the world when somebody who wants a quater of a million salary can't do their own research. Thought lawyers were supposed to be good at reseach.


----------



## mattseaworth

Again, I did my own research, but the pool of US lawyers working in Japan is quite low and there doesn't seem to be any specific information about that on-line. I was hoping to find someone on here that might have some first hand information. Obviously you don't have that, so there is no need for you to have responded. As for being off by 40%, that could be true, but not based on a publication of the average salary of Japanese lawyers. Just to be clear, the figured that I lised above is below my current salary at firm in a low cost of living state, so it isn't like I am asking for an increase in standard of living. I am willing to take a pay cut in order to experience Japan, but I still do need to make my mortgage payments, student loan payments, etc. The bottom line is that I don't want to waste my time interviewing for a job that will only pay me 50% of my current income. If you think that I am overpaid, you can certainly have that opinion, but my positive attitude is part of the reason that I get paid as I do.


----------



## mattseaworth

*figure 

I need to proof read better. I guess that is another sign that I am overpaid.


----------



## Rube

mattseaworth said:


> Again, I did my own research, but the pool of US lawyers working in Japan is quite low and there doesn't seem to be any specific information about that on-line.


Again, I found that info in less than 2 minutes. 

edit: just to make sure I googled again and found source after source of the info you claim isn't there. 

You got mad skills there buddy.

And just to be clear, I don't care how much anybody overpays you in the states, it's not any indication of your worth, just an indication of a messed up system which pays paper pushers more than teachers. So no, just because you make more money in the states doesn't mean you'll be paid more here, after all, they are just looking for paper pushers to write and check contracts, any paper pusher will do.


----------



## mattseaworth

Please share what you found with a link. I found some stuff, but it wasn't want I was looking for, so if you have better googling skills, please share. P.S. I get it that you want to be a jerk to me given your envy over my pay, but please understand that I only intended to find more specific information by posting here.


----------



## Rube

I would gladly share the link but the geniuses who run this place thought it would cut into their profits somehow if people shared links and actually helped each other, place is run by people with their heads up their asses. 

Envy? Fool I make more than you, why would I envy a guy who makes less than me and can't google? I'm bald so maybe you have great hair, that I would envy.


----------



## mattseaworth

So I guess that you just hate lawyers then. Congrats on making good money. I don't know why you then feel the need to be rude to me. Perhaps you just hate lawyers. It just occured to me that your posts suggest that you might be similar to Jared Taylor.


----------



## Rube

My mother is a lawyer so no, I don't just hate lawyers, but I do dislike stupid, lazy people. Jared Taylor? lol, assigned reading in school? Weak sauce.


----------



## nevaeh

Salary for foreign lawyers in Japan varies depending on the same things as anywhere else: experience, sector, seniority, the company... Have you tried contacting other legal recruiters in Japan just to give them your resume and get a ball park figure? It might be a good step and wouldn't interfere with the current process you have going.

20 million yen isn't impossible by any measure, but I think you'll need at least 8-10 years experience. You'll have to deduct tax, health insurance... And then the usual stuff: living allowance, if you have kids and a wife to support, etc.


----------

